# Design Roof for UNSEEN Solar Panels



## mknmike (Feb 5, 2011)

I am on the architectural committee in a historic neighborhood on the National Historic Register, where most roofs were originally shake, slate, or clay tile. Over time, lots of asphalt and other materials have worked their way in, but I have options for inexpensive solid surfaces. I’m debating whether to just put slate on my asphalt roof garage, or design something more green. I’ve consulted Tesla for their Solar Roof, and have been disappointed by the lower efficiency and power generation it will provide. But I haven’t given up. I’m looking at potentially redesigning the entire roof, creating more space in the garage attic with dormers for near-flat surfaces under the dormers. 

See pictures of the garage to envision what I am thinking of. Hopefully it becomes clear. 

But I am wondering if I could create a recess in the roof that creates a space for the solar panels to sit flush with the edge of some type of material that would hide the sides of the solar panels.

Also, I’d be looking to design the dormer so solar panels would fit into the recesses perfectly. 

I am wondering if it’s possible to use the most efficient solar panels and make the design attractive. 

Is this possible?

Has anyone done it?

If there’s a concern for access to the sides and racking for solar panels, maybe the sides could be removable. 

I don’t need to do this, but would love the idea of being able to power my own EV, and perhaps generate electricity to minimize my carbon footprint. I have the opportunity. I should try.


----------



## mknmike (Feb 5, 2011)

An idea I saw, perhaps not for this project, but it fits the title:











From: Solar Landscape Projects For Off-Season Work - CLIP Software


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mknmike (Feb 5, 2011)

Yesterday I learned of Forward Solar. This might be all I need for my project. Standing seem appears very practical on flatter regions of a roof. This could possibly go on the dormer tops, and get me better performance than Tesla I think.






Forward Solar Roofs | Solar Energy as Elegant as It Is Essential


Forward is a solar roof company serving San Francsico's Bay Area.




www.forwardsolarroofing.com


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

mknmike said:


> Yesterday I learned of Forward Solar.


That web site has the look and feel of a company that has an idea instead of a product.
So a quick Google came up with THIS. Don't know if its just one disgruntled customer, but take care.


----------



## mknmike (Feb 5, 2011)

SPS-1 said:


> That web site has the look and feel of a company that has an idea instead of a product.
> So a quick Google came up with THIS. Don't know if its just one disgruntled customer, but take care.


Thank you! I get emails from roofincalc and this was the linked post. I guess it could be 100% marketing. Sad. Forward Solar Roof: Cost, Comparisons - The Ultimate Guide – RoofingCalc.com

I am typically very curious about laying down any sizable deposit. I did lay down a $100 deposit with Tesla, but I know for a fact they’ve lost lots of money engaging with me on their solar roof project. I felt duped after taking an ~18” wide sample from the local store and then the site assessor showing up with a 4 foot wide panel. That was kind of the moment for me when I realized it wasn’t going to look the way I wanted, not to mention the power production is not worth the investment. I’m on the architectural committee for my neighborhood on the national historic register, and really trying to find forward-thinking solutions for the whole neighborhood (not trying to get myself and neighbors ripped off). 

Thank you!


----------

